# 2008 New Holland



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 15, 2008)

Got my entry form for New Holland comp in the mail yesterday.  Limited again to 72 teams with an April 1st deadline for last year's contestants.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 16, 2008)

When is it Stubba?


----------



## chris1237 (Jan 16, 2008)

I got mine a few days ago too. Ill be mailing it out in a few weeks  

Chris


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 16, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> When is it Stubba?



August 22 & 23


----------

